# Antler Mounts



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 16, 2010)

My girlfriend's dad taught me how to make a pretty cool antler mount with bondo and plywood. It sure beats those stupid looking red and green ones that are made of foam and never fit right :roll: 


On my wall, 6 points or better gets euro mounted, and anything less gets the bondo treatment. Some of my best trophies are the smaller scrub bucks, and they deserve to be displayed with the rest of them. I had a 4 year span of deer-less seasons before I shot the big 3 point below, and I love that set of antlers more than any of my big bucks.


Anywho, I'm in the process of mounting a smaller 3 point I shot opening day of bow season this year, so I figured I'd snap some pictures and share some tips of anyone is interested. I got most of it done today, but there's plenty of work ahead.

While you can cover these with whatever you want (felt, suede, leather, hide) I like to use realtree hardwoods bandannas from Bass Pro. They give a unique look and allow me to stay away from the cookie cutter mind set. I also forgo big trim pieces around the antler burrs, and just use the edges of the bandanna, which will be explained later.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 17, 2010)

Step one involves cutting the back piece out of 1/2 inch plywood. I've found this is the best width to go with for most antlers, but if you shoot a buck whose rack sits unusually far back, you can compensate with thicker wood.

I found its best to play around with your own design (with cardboard) to find what size will work best for the given skull cap. From there, just trace and cut with a jig saw. It's tough to get the edges just right, and I always end up filing and sanding them to get each side symmetrical.

From there, you place the skull cap so that the crest of the cap is tangent with the top of the plywood (see picture below). I tape the cap into position, and once I get it exactly how I want it, I use JB weld to tack it down. Then I can hold it up on the wall and make sure everything is squared up. (note: this buck had one antler slightly below the other, so if it seems crooked, its not my fault :wink: ) (note 2: I got away with using a c clamp on this one, but a lot of times it wont work. The angle of the skull cap normally leads to it being "squeezed out" by the clamp, resulting in a lower position than what you'd want)


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 17, 2010)

After the skull cap is tacked down with JB weld, you're ready to start forming the mount. I've found it is best to cram whatever you can into the skull cap, to cut down on the amount of bondo being used. Not only does this cut costs, but it reduces the layers of bondo you'll have to apply (because if you put big globs of the stuff on there, it tends to shift due to gravity prior to drying).

I use cardboard strips, and I staple them down to get a good solid layer going. Start down the middle and build the thickness, always placing the strips UNDER the skull cap. Once you've crammed the max amount of strips under the cap, put on strip flush with the skull cap. I emphasize this because the overall thickness of the mount won't be much thicker than the skull cap itself (there won't be much bondo ontop of the skull cap), so don't overdo it. The main form is made with bondo, the cardboard is just a place holder.


From there, apply your bondo. This tip is key: DO MULTIPLE THIN LAYERS, ESPECIALLY WHEN JUST STARTING OUT!

Bondo cures slowly and is heavy, so it doesn't like to keep its form when you put huge globs on there. I got away with just two layers this time around, but I've done countless before. I had to break out the blow dryer for the second layer, because I got impatient and didn't want to have to do a third layer.

It takes a lot more work to sand off too much bondo than it does to mix up some more if you didn't put enough on.

I use a cheap-o 2 inch plastic putty knife for the first layer. Then I cut it in half with tin snips for the second layer. That allows me to get bondo behind the antlers without any stray pink spots, and it makes it easier to get a more accurate shape when you're doing more molding than just layering.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 17, 2010)

Finished the mount up today. I started by sanding the bondo to an extremely smooth surface. With the thin material, its important to get it really smooth, but if you're using hide or something thick, you just need to get the rough shape.

After sanding, I put the material on, which is a real PITA. It takes some time to get it perfectly smooth, and it took my two trys to get it right around the antlers. If your hands weren't cramped from sanding, they will be when stretching the material.

I go inch by inch getting all the creases and lumps out, and staple it on the back side.

Once I get the covering done, I put the trim around the antler burrs. For this I use the ends of the bandanna where it is sewn to avoid fray. This little bit of thread helps clean up the look without looking too gaudy like most trim pieces. I tuck the trim into the gaps between the bondo and antlers, and put a dot of super glue on the back.


Drill a hole in the back, write the date and county he was killed in, and it's ready for the wall.


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice job man.


----------



## basshunter25 (Dec 18, 2010)

Very nice! I have a dozen scrappy bucks laying around I been meaning to do something with. Might have to try something like this. I also like the euro mount look for better bucks. This is the buck I shot this year. Any bigger and i'll call the taxidermist.


----------



## perchin (Dec 18, 2010)

Very nice... =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 18, 2010)

basshunter25 said:


> Very nice! I have a dozen scrappy bucks laying around I been meaning to do something with. Might have to try something like this. I also like the euro mount look for better bucks. This is the buck I shot this year. Any bigger and i'll call the taxidermist.




That plaque mount in the second picture needs to be replaced with the above process.


----------



## basshunter25 (Dec 18, 2010)

No it's getting a replica skull mount. I shot him before I heard of doing a euro mounts.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 18, 2010)

basshunter25 said:


> No it's getting a replica skull mount. I shot him before I heard of doing a euro mounts.



Its a shame you didn't know, hopefully the plastic one will look legit.


My buddy has a euro mount of every buck he's shot since he was 12.. everything from spikes to giants. Its really cool.


----------



## lswoody (Dec 18, 2010)

Cool mounts Dyeguy!!!! Thanks for the info!!!!!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice looking wall mounts.

The last couple of Euro's that I've done, I've gotten the stand to make desk mounts.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 18, 2010)

The first two bucks I killed just got the"hack off the rack" treatment, but I've euro'ed the last two I've gotten.

Quackrstackr, I think you're just showing off that buck :shock:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 18, 2010)

FishinsMyLife said:


> Quackrstackr, I think you're just showing off that buck :shock:



You're not the only one. I knew it was only a matter of time before a post similar to that popped up here. :roll: :wink:


----------



## lswoody (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice buck Quack!!!!!!


----------



## basshunter25 (Dec 19, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Nice looking wall mounts.
> 
> The last couple of Euro's that I've done, I've gotten the stand to make desk mounts.




I like the desk mount plaque, but my Chessie has a tendancy to clear coffee tables with his louisville slugger tail, so the wall is the only safe place for em!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 20, 2010)

Quack- wasn't singling you out. I just knew this was going to turn into a show off your bucks thread instead of a tutorial, which I have no problem with. Apparently what I said were fightin' words, which was not intended :?


----------



## basshunter25 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just showing you what I did with the deer I shot this year. I thought it was relevant enough. I won't post on your tutorials anymore.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 21, 2010)

basshunter25 said:


> Just showing you what I did with the deer I shot this year. I thought it was relevant enough. I won't post on your tutorials anymore.



Well according to my inbox, I'm told its Quack I have an issue with. I don't see it, but that's what I'm told.


I guess you're off the hook, BH. Like I said in the last post, I knew it was bound to happen, and I really don't care. It's an online forum.


----------

